# Which external glue for an EVA foam material?



## Triggaaar (24 Aug 2012)

Hi, I've got some of these mats:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-Awnin ... 20c5a45d0e
and I'm wanting to glue some bits together/glue some to wood. It says they are 'Made from EVA material (similar to flip flops) with a closed cell foam structure'.

Any suggestions on what glue I should use?

Thanks


----------



## JakeS (24 Aug 2012)

Triggaaar":15u7lzex said:


> Any suggestions on what glue I should use?



My first thought is epoxy - Araldite or something.

PVA I wouldn't expect to bond well since a closed-cell foam won't absorb much of the glue. Superglue is too brittle - if you flex the foam it'll crack off easily. The various plastic glues/cements/whatever will possibly dissolve too much of the foam, but won't bond to the wood anyway.

Whatever glue you end up using needs to be able to adhere to a surface without being absorbed too deeply, and needs to be at least a little bit flexible to cope with potential movement of the foam.


----------



## AndyT (24 Aug 2012)

I'd have a look at some of the 'building adhesives' that come in a cartridge and are flexible when set - "No More Nails" "Pinkgrip" etc. Trouble is there is a huge range of them. Possibly better to choose a solvent-free one which won't dissolve the foam plastic. Sorry I can't be more specific!


----------



## Triggaaar (24 Aug 2012)

JakeS":1nozvvqe said:


> My first thought is epoxy - Araldite or something.


I have a small amount of that. Might be a bit expensive for the amount I need.


> PVA I wouldn't expect to bond well since a closed-cell foam won't absorb much of the glue.


Ah.


AndyT":1nozvvqe said:


> I'd have a look at some of the 'building adhesives' that come in a cartridge and are flexible when set - "No More Nails" "Pinkgrip" etc. Trouble is there is a huge range of them. Possibly better to choose a solvent-free one which won't dissolve the foam plastic.


Yes I was thinking of solvent free. If they work, they probably all work, so it might not matter which I go for. If it fails maybe I'll stick with epoxy.


> Sorry I can't be more specific!


Not at all, thank you both for the suggestions.


----------



## Triggaaar (24 Aug 2012)

It probably would help if I said what I was doing with this stuff. Regarding the gluing, I have 2 separate uses.
1) The mats are being used on the floor of a climbing frame/tower. They basically stay where they are, but at the entrance/edge the mats get knocked and lift up, so I need to stick them down a bit.
2) I want to cut some mats up and use them as coping for a small brick wall, to offer a little protection for kids banging into the wall. So I plan to cut them and then stick them to themselves.

I'm doing a quick test with some solvent free no nails type product. I wonder whether silicon would work? Not as strong as glue, but probably strong enough. What do you think?


----------



## Harbo (24 Aug 2012)

I would check if Evostick is safe with the foam - it's a flexible adhesive unlike Epoxy?

Rod


----------



## Triggaaar (24 Aug 2012)

Harbo":gdmkdvna said:


> I would check if Evostick is safe with the foam


Is that waterproof? It says: 'High strength, multipurpose adhesive, bonds instantly on contact. Suitable for bonding wood, MDF, laminate, metal, rigid PVC, cork and leather.' I don't see why it says rigid PVC, but if it's waterproof, it's worth a go.


----------



## Harbo (24 Aug 2012)

Well I've mended lots of rubber shoe soles with the stuff so I think it's waterproof?

Rod


----------



## Triggaaar (24 Aug 2012)

Harbo":3rg79tgv said:


> Well I've mended lots of rubber shoe soles with the stuff so I think it's waterproof?


Oo, sounds perfect, thanks. Quick too.


----------



## Clockie (24 Aug 2012)

I would have a look at Screwfix for FT101 and the similar. It's a bit expensive but I have used it for all sorts of things including bird boxes and mending the soles on my work boots. It comes in a few colours. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (25 Aug 2012)

Could try some vhb tape, if the wood is sealed. Or i would try contact adhesive.


----------



## Triggaaar (25 Aug 2012)

Clockie":bh9vyysd said:


> I would have a look at Screwfix for FT101 and the similar. It's a bit expensive but I have used it for all sorts of things including bird boxes and mending the soles on my work boots. It comes in a few colours. Hope it works for you.


Thanks. Looks like that would work. Is it just sealant, or is it supposed to be more of a bonding product?



Bradshaw Joinery":bh9vyysd said:


> Could try some vhb tape, if the wood is sealed. Or i would try contact adhesive.


I'd never heard of vhb tape. Interesting product, although the wood isn't sealed.


I've got some contact adhesive so I'll try that. I've just heard back from the seller, they suggested carpet tile adhesive.


----------

